# Netzteil RMA - Fragen im Vorraus



## Gast20140625 (10. September 2013)

Hallo erstmal,
wie es aussieht ist mein Corsair CX 600 V2 leider defekt.

Da ich nichts gefunden habe, wo ich dem deutschen Support (habt ihr sowas überhaupt?) schnell eine email schreiben kann, frage ich einfach hier.

Um einen RMA Antrag zu stellen oder auf der Corsiar Website direkt irgendwie Kontakt mit dem Support aufzunehmen muss man einen Account haben. 
Dafür soll ich aber schon wieder jede Menge Daten wie Telefonnummer und Wohnort usw. rausrücken. 
Dabei wüsste ich aber gerne vorher ob sich eine Einschicken für mich überhaupt lohnt.

Das NT ist jetzt 2 Jahre und ein paar Monate alt. Die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung sind um, also kann ich es nur noch über die Herstellergarantie direkt bei Corsair tauschen lassen. Da stell ich mir im Moment aber die Frage, wo ich das hinschicken müsste.
Falls das nämlich in die USA geschickt werden muss und ich auf den Versandkosten sitzen bleibe, Lohnt sich das ganze eher weniger.

1. Gibt es ein support Zentrum in Deutschland oder wenigstens in der EU?
2. Den Versand müsste wohl ich übernehmen, oder?
3. (falls ich das nochmal brauchen sollte) Wo kann ich den Support schnell auf Deutsch und per Email erreichen?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. September 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> wie es aussieht ist mein Corsair CX 600 V2 leider defekt.
> 
> Da ich nichts gefunden habe, wo ich dem deutschen Support (habt ihr sowas überhaupt?) schnell eine email schreiben kann, frage ich einfach hier.
> ...



Hallo john201050,

Du hast ja 3 Jahre Garantie auf dein CX600V2 Netzteil. Nach den 2 Jahren Gewährleistung wird die Garantie dann direkt über uns, den Hersteller, abgewickelt. 

Deutschen Support gibt es über das RMA-Ticket, das Corsair Hausforum und natürlich auch hier im PCGH Extreme Forum.

Zu deinen Fragen:

1. Rücksendungen gehen in die Niederlande. Der Versand nach USA ist schon länger nicht mehr nötig.
2. Versandkosten zu uns müssen in der Regel vom Kunden übernommen werden. Versandkosten zurück zum Kunden zahlen natürlich wir.
3. Support-Anfragen auf Deutsch bitte entweder direkt hier bei PCGH Extreme Forum, im Corsair Hausforum, oder aber über das Supportsystem stellen.

Deine Daten werden nach Übermittlung im Ticketsystem stets vertraulich behandelt und nur zum Zwecke der Anfrage.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. September 2013)

Wow, dass ging ja schnell. 

Dann werd ich das so machen. 


MfG


----------



## Bluebeard (10. September 2013)

Du kannst mir auch nach Erstellen der RMA Anfrage die Ticketnummer via PM/PN zukommen lassen und ich schau da gerne für dich drüber.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. September 2013)

So, das neue NT ist da, ging alles glatt. 

Die Beantwortung von Fragen hier, direkt beim Support und auch das tauschen des NTs ging richtig schnell. 
Wenn ich mich nicht so blöd angestellt hätte, wäre das alte NT sogar bei mir zuhause abgeholt worden. 


Bin von eurem vorbildlichem Support begeistert, vielen Dank!


----------



## Bluebeard (20. September 2013)

Schön das alles zu Deiner Zufriedenheit geklappt hat!


----------

